# Anyone into animation or cartooning?



## GodOfChugs (Jul 6, 2016)

May be a shot in the dark here but I've always wanted to write the music in an animation movie/series. I can do the obvious metal/rock/guitar stuff but I also do electronic, trap, edm.

So if anybody was looking for free music to use for their animations, let's talk and maybe start something? D


----------



## bostjan (Jul 6, 2016)

I am, but my animations are awful. If you are near a college campus, try posting on their bulletein board, or making friends with someone in the graphic design dept.


----------



## GodOfChugs (Jul 6, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I am, but my animations are awful. If you are near a college campus, try posting on their bulletein board, or making friends with someone in the graphic design dept.



Not a bad idea! I love all kinds of work, show me whatcha got


----------



## Patri_MA_Ruiz (Oct 27, 2017)

I LOVE animaton. I would really like to have my music videos animated and I'm deeply in love with cartoons. I study fine arts and I guess I have little knowledge about this. I'm not really good, though, they didn't teach us much, just some basics in the 3D animation. It's a load of work and you have to be really into that, or have a lot of money to pay someone else to do it.
I still am looking for a partner who is willing to help me with that music video stuff, but it's hard to find someone who wants to do that for free.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 27, 2017)

Making animations by hand is extremely time consuming. I honestly don't think you would find anyone willing to do it for free, unless if you were already very well known. You could spend an entire day drawing animations frames and get maybe 10 seconds of framework done, so a 3-minute music video, fully animated, would take months to complete without using expensive software. Even with the expensive software, it really doesn't go that much faster.

But maybe an approach to soften the blow would be to draw your own stills as a storyboard with detailed characters, and then have someone animate the in-betweens. Then, use the animation sparingly between live shots and staged filmed shots, or maybe some panned graphics. Otherwise, the only way it'd work is if someone you knew fairly well was already working on an animation and needed music to go with it.

As my primary hobby is music and animation, for me, is one of my lesser hobbies, I can appreciate that a 3-minute song could take me two weeks to record and tweak just right, but would easily take three times as long to animate an accompanying storyboard just to the level where it didn't merely embarrass me.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="bostjan, post: 4799199, member: 935" You could spend an entire day drawing animations frames and get maybe 10 seconds of framework done, [/QUOTE]

10 seconds of very limited Animation that is and with lots of reuses 

A 3 min Animation on a 2D Disney/Dreamworks style would take you months and months of hard work and this is if you are already an extremely efficient Animator. Animation alone not counting the Cleaning and Coloring of it.

If your aiming to do it in 3D then its gets even more complex, because you have to build everything, Model, Rig, Animate, Render and Compose.


----------



## scottmoore (Feb 27, 2018)

I also like cartoons and also I like casino online play real moneys to get more fun and interesting winners


----------



## bostjan (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's an "animation" I did 3 years ago with my finger on a touch screen tablet. It's indicative of the quality of animation I typically do. 



Here's one that was drawn mostly while riding in a car, so it looks quite purposely shaky and bad:



Just slightly better-drawn, but still awful all around:


----------



## LuciusBolt (Jun 23, 2019)

I am into cartooning as a hobby I guess not really good at the animation side, I just do still images.

Here is some of my work 




And here is another one.




Hope you like


----------



## LuciusBolt (Jun 23, 2019)

bostjan said:


> Here's an "animation" I did 3 years ago with my finger on a touch screen tablet. It's indicative of the quality of animation I typically do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting I had a good laugh  cool stuff


----------



## bostjan (Feb 10, 2021)

Three "Badimations:"


----------



## bostjan (Feb 13, 2021)

Super short one:


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2021)

Guess I spammed this thread to death.

Can it be revived?

My son is 3 years old and is starting to do his own animations. I didn't even consciously encourage it. He just found the program I used to make animations one day and wanted me to show him how it worked, so I got him drawing, colouring, and adding his own sounds. I'm floored at how quickly he's picking it up.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 25, 2021)

This was (obviously) hand drawn, all on my years-old Samsung Tab. Not sure if the storytelling is any good, so I'd appreciate honest feedback on that, as it's my first attempt at anything of this scale:


----------

